# The Most Addictive Bread You Will Ever Eat



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://food52.com/blog/14852-the-most-addictive-bread-you-ll-ever-eat?utm_source=zergnet.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=zergnet_1999609


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting recipe. I love making bread, but don't use dairy any more, or white flour????....Wonder if it could be modified?? Hmm...☺


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

MaryA said:


> Interesting recipe. I love making bread, but don't use dairy any more, or white flour????....Wonder if it could be modified?? Hmm...☺


I also love making bread, but don't eat it much anymore. If I were to modify this recipe, I would use a finely ground whole wheat flour, maybe it's called whole wheat pastry flour, eliminate the milk powder and use coconut cream instead of the dairy heavy cream. As I write, i think I want to make this just to see how it comes out.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

loremiko said:


> I also love making bread, but don't eat it much anymore. If I were to modify this recipe, I would use a finely ground whole wheat flour, maybe it's called whole wheat pastry flour, eliminate the milk powder and use coconut cream instead of the dairy heavy cream. As I write, i think I want to make this just to see how it comes out.


Sounds good to me too loremiko. Let us know if you do make it.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting recipe. It sounds great.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That reminds me a little of the tangzhou* (sp?) made for Japanese milk bread. It’s a recipe I keep meaning to try, because pictures of the result show a soft, irresistible looking bread.

Edit: I looked it up. It’s also tangzhong.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, now you did it. I had to read the story, drool all over the keyboard, printed the recipe, joined the site, printed off other recipes. And now I need to eat breakfast. WOW, that bread sounds yummy. Thanks for sharing the site and I know I will enjoy all the calories. Love it.


----------



## Tallest_toad (May 17, 2017)

MaryA you can substitute the dairy for soy,almond,rice, hemp milk or water. I use water when I make bread.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't use Soy anymore........too much estrogen and causes breast problems.....Lynn


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

nnyl said:


> Don't use Soy anymore........too much estrogen and causes breast problems.....Lynn[/quote
> 
> I've stopped using/eating anything soy, so no problem there. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

ragdoll03 said:


> Sounds good to me too loremiko. Let us know if you do make it.


I finally got the coconut cream, ground my wheat to a pastry whole wheat flour, and made this delicious bread. The recipe gave several options for the actual shape you might want to make, I chose these logs baked in a 9x13 baking dish. Everyone loved the yummy softness of the bread. Next time I'll put in 1 Tbsp salt instead of 2. It's definitely a keeper recipe.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

loremiko said:


> I finally got the coconut cream, ground my wheat to a pastry whole wheat flour, and made this delicious bread. The recipe gave several options for the actual shape you might want to make, I chose these logs baked in a 9x13 baking dish. Everyone loved the yummy softness of the bread. Next time I'll put in 1 Tbsp salt instead of 2. It's definitely a keeper recipe.


OMG! That looks yummy! Thank you for sharing

:sm02:


----------

